# Czech Media Factoring zockt per Mahnung ab



## sascha (16 Juni 2010)

> *Czech Media Factoring zockt per Mahnung ab*
> 
> Erst hießen sie TRC Telemedia, jetzt nennen sie sich Czech Media Factoring. Nur die Abzocke per Telefon und Mahnung ist die gleiche geblieben.


Czech Media Factoring zockt per Mahnung ab: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Czech Media Factoring zockt per Mahnung ab*

Versuchter Betrug


> Ein Mann aus Neustadt/Donau erhielt von einer Firma Czech Media Factoring aus Petersberg eine Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe von 90 Euro, obwohl er seinen Angaben zufolge nie Leistungen der Firma in Anspruch genommen hatte. Nachdem der Mann auf die Rechnung nicht reagierte, folgte eine Mahnung über 125 Euro.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich hat sich die Forderung auf 425,08 Euro erhöht, da die Firma ein Inkassobüro mit der Eintreibung des Geldes beauftragt hat. Vom Geschädigten wurde nun Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Czech Media Factoring zockt per Mahnung ab*

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/loehne/loehne/3826476_Dubiose_Telefon-Abzocke.html


> Dubiose Telefon-Abzocke
> Mennighüffener Ehepaar soll 90 Euro für einen Sex-Anruf bezahlen / Firma als unseriös bekannt


----------

